# [SOLVED] Acer EC51GM CPU Upgrade



## RarityNZ (May 3, 2012)

Hay there, I have an old Acerpower F6 for which i want to put a new CPU in. I thought that since im upgrading it I might as well spend big, what would be the best upgrade for it? Thanks!

Intel Pentium Dual Core E2200 ---------------------------------------------

[General Information]
Processor Name: Intel Pentium Dual Core E2200
Original Processor Frequency: 2200.0 MHz
Original Processor Frequency [MHz]: 2200
CPU ID: 000006FD
CPU Brand Name: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU E2200 @ 2.20GHz
CPU Vendor: GenuineIntel
CPU Stepping: M0
CPU Code Name:  Conroe-1M
CPU S-Spec: SLA8X
CPU Thermal Design Power (TDP): 65 W
CPU Max. Case Temperature (Tcase_max): 73.3 °C
CPU Type: Production Unit
CPU Platform: LGA775 (FC-LGA6)
Microcode Update Revision: A3
Number of CPU Cores: 2
Number of Logical CPUs: 2

Motherboard ---------------------------------------------------------------

[Computer]
Computer Brand Name: Acer AcerPower F6
[Motherboard]
Motherboard Model: Acer EC51GM
Motherboard Chipset: ATI RADEON Xpress 200P (RS400/RC400/RC410/RXC410/RC415/RD400/RD500-200) + SB600
Motherboard Slots: 3xPCI, 1xAGP
USB Version Supported: v2.0
[BIOS]
BIOS Manufacturer: Acer, American Megatrends
BIOS Date: 08/16/06
BIOS Version: R01-A1 
EFI BIOS: Not Capable
Super-IO/LPC Chip: ITE IT8718F, Rev C


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Acer EC51GM CPU Upgrade*

OEM Mobo/Bios are made form them making it difficult to determine what CPU's are/are not compatible.Contacting the manufacturer for that info is the best option.


----------



## RarityNZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Acer EC51GM CPU Upgrade*

So what, should I just ask for a list of compatible CPU's?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Acer EC51GM CPU Upgrade*



RarityNZ said:


> So what, should I just ask for a list of compatible CPU's?


Correct, but don't count on them being real helpful. OEM retailers are in the business of selling new PC's.


----------



## RarityNZ (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Acer EC51GM CPU Upgrade*

Finally, found a list of compatible CPUs. The best possible CPU for it is the Core 2 Duo E6420 2.13 GHz (4M Cache, 1066 MHz FSB). The motherboard isn't compatible with anything above this.


----------

